

IOS Apps are not allowed to save YouTube videos for offline viewing - cowchase
http://www.icab.de/blog/2013/01/26/app-reviews-are-unpredictable/

======
cowchase
This submission was triggered by this thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5163371>

